# Hedge maze



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

I wasn't sure where to put this as it's kind of Halloween and kind of not. Manily I wanted to tell you guys about my dumb moment.

So were planning to do a Hedge Maze for year around use with fairies and fountins and stuff like that then for Halloween I can throw a couple props in it and some Scare actors and call it good. It'll hopefully be a small sorce of income three seasons out of the year. I did reserch on Hedge Mazes on what plants are used and narrowed it down to two that grom here and grow quickly.

Now with all this information in mind I sit down with my graph paper and my trusty pencil and draw out the maze. I have everything down to where to put the bird bath, how long and wide the whole thing is. I have emergincy exits planed into it and how their hidden as well as the whole thing is wheel chair freindly. I'm so proud of my self the planes for the maze is done and it looks awsome.

This would be the point where my mother comes and looks over my shoulder and says in her most amused voice. "You do realize that the hedges will be about two feet wide and you didn't put those in you planes as there only repersented by a tine line between your paths."

*Bangs head on table repetedly* So back to the graph paper, instead of one I need four taped together, and the maze I had thought was 33' by 41' is now 47' by 64'. But the planes are done. Yay me!!


----------



## Dave Leppo (May 16, 2012)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have moments like that almost daily!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sounds just like something I would do. Good luck on your maze. I love mazes.


----------

